# "Shaq, We Are On Live!"



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

"The officials tried to take over the ****ing game!" :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

John Ireland: Now Shaq, we are on live.

Shaq: I don't give a ****.

That was awesome! I'm so glad he said that, the refs were absolutely horrible today. He'll get fined, but it was well worth it.:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahaha.. Yea the refs were horrible.. I'll be honest and say for both teams


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Won't somebody please think of the children!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> The officials tried to take over the ****ing game!"


Now ill say this, the Lakers were getting bad calls all game, the Raptors some but not as many, but you can not make a bad call on the last play like that EVER, just like the Grizzlies Pistons game, the refs made a terrible call and it cost them the game, absolutely bs...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>
> Now ill say this, the Lakers were getting bad calls all game, the Raptors some but not as many, but you can not make a bad call on the last play like that EVER, just like the Grizzlies Pistons game, the refs made a terrible call and it cost them the game, absolutely bs...


Yea it cost Toronto the game. Maybe if Carter shot better they woulda won.. Go back to your Kings little hangout.. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Now ill say this, the Lakers were getting bad calls all game, the Raptors some but not as many, but you can not make a bad call on the last play like that EVER, just like the Grizzlies Pistons game, the refs made a terrible call and it cost them the game, absolutely bs...


"Wah wah wah" 

How was that a bad call? It was not a jump ball, GP didn't hold onto it long enough for it to be a jump ball and it wasn't a foul.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Spoken like a true person who doesnt give a **** about the Media


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wait a minute-I am confused

Why is Shaq mad that the refs made the Lakers win?

He hasn't had a problem with it over the last few years, why would he now?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not getting into yet another heated debate about this, but the Lakers and their fan base should be the last people making comments about the refs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Wait a minute-I am confused
> 
> Why is Shaq mad that the refs made the Lakers win?
> ...


Did you watch the game?

The refs were absolutely horrible. Don't talk unless you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im not getting into yet another heated debate about this, but the Lakers and their fan base should be the last people making comments about the refs.



yeah ok, u forgot about the dallas game already

the refs really did blow


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah way to go shaq...

horrible for both teams... no call on vince twice... a blocked shot for bosh on payton when it was goaltending... and a charge on called on shaq when he was right under teh basket??? i am a raptors fan but i can understand how laker fans would feel too.. yes i think the refs lost the game for the raps... but even still... maybe the game would have been different if the lakers got the right calls too.. it's too bad that he is right about what he said


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i diddnt relize its a ron sighting


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry me a river.....
 

You guys keep it up and i'll give the Lakers the title "LA Excuses" instead of the "Sacramento Excuses".


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Im not getting into yet another heated debate about this, but the Lakers and their fan base should be the last people making comments about the refs.


If I had any faith that you've watched 1/10th of the Lakers season I'd actually be inclined to respond to this, but of course...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Cry me a river.....
> ...


Yawn, Dallas sucks to high heaven.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yawn, Dallas sucks to high heaven.


im gonna have to ditto that


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq told KCAL-TV that the fans came to watch the players, not the officials, then used the f-bomb while complaining that officials were "taking over the game.''

"My message to [commissioner] David Stern is get some people in there that understand the game and don't try to take over the game because people pay good money to see good athletes play,'' O'Neal said. "Let us play, don't be trying to take over the game."

O'Neal twice used profanities on live television in the postgame interview with KCAL-TV. When informed he was on live, O'Neal replied with a vulgarity.

"I thought the last five times I shot the ball was a foul too," O'Neal said. "He got fouled, I got fouled, and they didn't call it."

"Don't be calling bull because you don't like a guy," O'Neal said. "That guy has a clear understanding over the years that he don't like me. If you don't like a person, you can't do your job with them."

Carter called the non-call "unreal" but would not say more.

Toronto coach Kevin O'Neill didn't want to talk about it either, but said it was a tough game to officiate.

"You have two guys, Vince and Shaq, that both think they should be fouled every time or called every time," O'Neill said.

More


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yawn, Dallas sucks to high heaven.


Atleast we don't ***** and whine as much as LA or Sac.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Shaq told KCAL-TV that the fans came to watch the players, not the officials, then used the f-bomb while complaining that officials were "taking over the game.''


I didn't get to see this game, but officials have been a common complaint across the leauge. Consistancy is all I ask. I don't agree with Shaq's egotistical outlook on it tho. The game shouldn't be called to allow stars to have any advantage it should be called as it is like a damn basketball game and with consistancy. 

My impression is Shaq is just asking Stern to make the refs call it like they did a few years back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no, but your owner is sure annoying









whats with "tony on the name tag"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The game was won by the refs and not the Lakers. (like most of the time :laugh: )

Shaq shouldn't have said that. Just shut up and play and win games by yourself. Not with help from refs. bottom line is Lakers will win nothing this year. KINGS ALL THE WAY (or Spurs) (or Dallas)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> no, but your owner is sure annoying
> 
> 
> ...


You got me there. Mark Cuban is almost as annoying as a Laker fan.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Shaq shouldn't have said that. Just shut up and play and win games by yourself. Not with help from refs. bottom line is Lakers will win nothing this year. KINGS ALL THE WAY (or Spurs) (or Dallas)


Ya what the hell is Shaq complaining about? The refs didnt make them lose the game...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yea it cost Toronto the game. Maybe if Carter shot better they woulda won.. Go back to your Kings little hangout.. :laugh:


I haven't seen the game, and it seems the refs were equally bad for both teams, but come on, this kind of reasoning is insane. why should the raptors beat both the lakers and the refs, as you seem to be saying here? I mean, it doesn't matter if the refs screw the raptors if vince missed some shots?

again, I'm not saying they did, but...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> I haven't seen the game, and it seems the refs were equally bad for both teams, but come on, this kind of reasoning is insane. why should the raptors beat both the lakers and the refs, as you seem to be saying here? I mean, it doesn't matter if the refs screw the raptors if vince missed some shots?
> 
> again, I'm not saying they did, but...


I didnt say the had to beat the Lakers and the refs at all.. I'm just saying they (Toronto) had their chances even without all the bad calls to win this game and didn't..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well they had a much better chance without that call... Carter would have either gone to the line, or won the jump ball... Either way... they woulda had another shot...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt say the had to beat the Lakers and the refs at all.. I'm just saying they (Toronto) had their chances even without all the bad calls to win this game and didn't..


IMO, teams shouldn't allow themselves to be in the situation where one call can cost them the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> IMO, teams shouldn't allow themselves to be in the situation where one call can cost them the game.


Thats ridiculous, you know how many last second shots the Lakers had in the playoffs, you cant say that they cant put themselves in that position, i dont care HOW good you are, you are going to get in that predicament sometimes, and you expect the refs to call it right, and most of the time they do, they just get it wrong sometimes, like today and last night...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And while we all may disagree sometimes, we can all agree that Dallas sucks to high, high heaven.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> And while we all may disagree sometimes, we can all agree that Dallas sucks to high, high heaven.


:laugh: :yes:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats ridiculous, you know how many last second shots the Lakers had in the playoffs, you cant say that they cant put themselves in that position, i dont care HOW good you are, you are going to get in that predicament sometimes, and you expect the refs to call it right, and most of the time they do, they just get it wrong sometimes, like today and last night...


Yeah, you can blame the ref... but thats the way to not own up to missing a free throw earlier in the game, missing an open shot, making a bad pass or causing a turnover, ect. People rather blame others tho, so I guess if you can't own up to screwing up you can blame the refs.

I'm not addressing this game, but just the act of blaming the refs for blowing the game for a team.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> And while we all may disagree sometimes, we can all agree that Dallas sucks to high, high heaven.


You can hold your opinion, I'll respect it. You can't hide from the facts. LA, Sac, and (most) of their fans *****, whine, and have more excuses than any other team and their fans combined. Ask anyone who isn't biased and you'll hear the same.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> You can hold your opinion, I'll respect it. You can't hide from the facts. LA, Sac, and (most) of their fans *****, whine, and have more excuses than any other team and their fans combined. Ask anyone who isn't biased and you'll hear the same.



...no.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...no.


I'm not shocked with this reply. Its not like I expected you to admit to it or agree with me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If your are not a LA Laker fan, then I suggest you don't say anything negative towards the Lakers, because they will all jump on you and insult you till you've had enough. They are better than everyone else, so let's leave it at that.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

:laugh: Shaq can be a funny guy sometimes..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not shocked with this reply. Its not like I expected you to admit to it or agree with me.


I usually don't admit or agree with things that aren't true, especially with a guy that has a hard-on for Texas teams.



> If your are not a LA Laker fan, then I suggest you don't say anything negative towards the Lakers, because they will all jump on you and insult you till you've had enough. They are better than everyone else, so let's leave it at that.


Hey, how are the Spurs doing against the best teams in the league this year?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I usually don't admit or agree with things that aren't true, especially with a guy that has a hard-on for Texas teams.
> ...


Spurs aren't playing well at all against the top teams, good observation. I think everyone knows that by now, just like we all know Laker fans were voted the most annoying mainly because of their whining and *****ing.

hard on for texas teams? Others call that loyalty and rooting for the home team. Call it what you will tho, you seem to have everything a little twisted huh?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Hey, how are the Spurs doing against the best teams in the league this year?



Wow, you proved my point exactly with that statement. 


First off, I didn't even speak a word about the Spurs. 

Second, you Lakers fans love to insult and degrade everyone else for no apparent reason. 


So EHL, I don't give a damn what you say about the Spurs, because you've never seen me, nor will you ever see me talk trash about the Spurs, especially on the Laker board. The reason for that is because I'm not full of myself, nor am I full of the Spurs.



Thanks for proving my point EHL, I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> I think everyone knows that by now, just like we all know Laker fans were voted the most annoying mainly because of their whining and *****ing.


"We all know"? Who is "we all", your Texan butt buddies? 

What I find funny is that you claim that "we all know" that Laker fans are the most annoying type of fans when in reality the largest fan base in the NBA resides with the Lakers. This is unmistakably apparent when looking at the Lakers road attendance and home attendance, not to mention the polls taken around the world and on the Internet. 



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Wow, you proved my point exactly with that statement.
> 
> ...


Wow, my point _completely_ flew over your head. Seriously, carefully read my response and look and see how it applies to what you said and what this thread is about. 

If you still don't get it, I suggest enrolling in reading comprehension classes, as that'll probably be the only way you'll understand what's going on.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> If you still don't get it, I suggest enrolling in reading comprehension classes, as that'll probably be the only way you'll understand what's going on.


Keep the insults coming EHL, keep them coming. Insult the Spurs, insult me, what's next? Momma jokes? You are still proving my point with each post full of insults. Keep degrading me, keep insulting me, because we all know you are better than everyone else. You are. Simple as that. You are my superior, and the Lakers are superior to everyone else in the league. Let's all bow down in your presence.


What is your point EHL? What is it? You are better than me? The Lakers are better than the Spurs? What exactly is it? Why must you insist on degrading me because I'm a Spurs fan? I think I read and comprehend rather well, but maybe not good enough for your standards, since you are superior to me.

And keep suggestions to yourself EHL, because I don't need **** from you.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> "We all know"? Who is "we all", your Texan butt buddies?
> ...


Largest fan base because they are bandwagoners.

And "we" is anyone who isn't clinging onto Shaq's and Kobe's nuts. If you weren't so blinded by your purple and gold security blanket you'd actually get a clue.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Shaq's interview was great. And I have it on tape! Didn't he also say the S word during a press conference after a game? Something to the effect of "I can't even take a s*it in my bathroom without hearing Rick Adelman on my TV whining about me steppin over the free throw line before my shot hits the rim." Or it was something like that.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> You can hold your opinion, I'll respect it. You can't hide from the facts. LA, Sac, and (most) of their fans *****, whine, and have more excuses than any other team and their fans combined. Ask anyone who isn't biased and you'll hear the same.


I've heard my share of "if Dirk wouldnt have got hurt" scenarios since last years playoffs. Probably more than "if Webber hadnt got hurt" from Kings fans. 

Lakers fans actually took defeat better than Mavs fans and Kings fans. In the Laker forum after they lost in the playoffs, the discussion was about "what can we do in the offseason to get better" and not "we got screwed, we should be in the finals." 

With that said, why do you guys get so mad at EHLs responses. Hes obviously just trying to urk you by acting the way you stereotype all Laker fans.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> With that said, why do you guys get so mad at EHLs responses. Hes obviously just trying to urk you by acting the way you stereotype all Laker fans.



Oh, so every single post he makes he is just trying to "urk" people? Okay, maybe he is doing that in this thread, but he wasn't doing it in all of the other threads when he bashed several people.


And as far as stereotyping is concerned, isn't it ironic that you stereotyped the Mavericks and Kings fans as whiners in your post? All Lakers fans aren't ignorant, but all Mavs and Kings fans are whiners? Yep, that's fair.


I'm done with this thread. It's really pointless, but I just get offended when non-Lakers fans post a harmless message about the Lakers, then they(Lakers fans) all jump on them and call them trolls.


If our "stereotyping" of the Lakers fans is wrong, then don't "stereotype" other teams as whiners either.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Oh, so every single post he makes he is just trying to "urk" people? Okay, maybe he is doing that in this thread, but he wasn't doing it in all of the other threads when he bashed several people.
> 
> And as far as stereotyping is concerned, isn't it ironic that you stereotyped the Mavericks and Kings fans as whiners in your post? All Lakers fans aren't ignorant, but all Mavs and Kings fans are whiners? Yep, that's fair.
> ...


I said that I've seen my share of dirk injury excuses, and said that Laker fans on this board were talking about how to better the team after losing in their forum, where as I've seen more excuses from Kings and Mavs fans in their forum. I dont see the stereotype there. Its based on what I've seen on this board. I didnt say its like that everywhere.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I said that I've seen my share of dirk injury excuses, and said that Laker fans on this board were talking about how to better the team after losing in their forum, where as I've seen more excuses from Kings and Mavs fans in their forum. I dont see the stereotype there. Its based on what I've seen on this board. I didnt say its like that everywhere.


There was plenty of Laker fans trying to rain on other teams parades by hating and whining about the officiating during the Spurs series. I remeber more posts like this than excuses from the Mavs and Kings.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> There was plenty of Laker fans trying to rain on other teams parades by hating and whining about the officiating during the Spurs series. I remeber more posts like this than excuses from the Mavs and Kings.


Alright.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO, teams shouldn't allow themselves to be in the situation where one call can cost them the game.


So that's an excuse for a bad call, "well you shoulnd't have been up by only one." Hell no. So if you don't have a big enough lead that even the refs can't take it away, then it's fine for them to take it away from you. Doesn't make any sense to me.

Since when can a Laker, especially Shaq, complain about the refs. No offense to you Laker fans or the Lakers themselves, but the Lakers, particluarily Shaq, have gotten the good end of calls for the last 5 years at least. Shaq gets hacked alot, but they call fouls. They rarely call offensive fouls on Shaq, though they have been improving there the past few years. I remember the Philly championship series where Shaq elbowed Mutombo I'd say about 5 times if not more. And then there's game 3 of the Wolves series last year, where there were about 5-10 calls way worse than either of the Billups calls this season(for the Wolves and against the Grizzlies). And Shaq, we don't pay our hard earned money to hear you use the f-word in front of our children.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> So that's an excuse for a bad call, "well you shoulnd't have been up by only one." Hell no. So if you don't have a big enough lead that even the refs can't take it away, then it's fine for them to take it away from you. Doesn't make any sense to me.


Thats not it at all, I'm saying you can't blame the loss completely on the refs. No matter what, you could of done something better during the course of the game to be ahead by more.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> Thats not it at all, I'm saying you can't blame the loss completely on the refs. No matter what, you could of done something better during the course of the game to be ahead by more.


Well if it's an absolutely horrible call as time runs out that does lose you the game, I think you can. I've heard what you're saying before, and I still don't agree. Sometime something really horrible will happen to your favorite team, and you'll be blaming the refs for it, I guess we'll just have to wait until then for you to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Hey, how are the Spurs doing against the best teams in the league this year?


Hey, how did the Lakers do against the Spurs last year? This is coming from the Lakers where they say every year "Regular season doesnt matter,its what you do in the playoffs" Right? So why you get on KoKo for what the Spurs have done in the playoffs?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Well if it's an absolutely horrible call as time runs out that does lose you the game, I think you can. I've heard what you're saying before, and I still don't agree. Sometime something really horrible will happen to your favorite team, and you'll be blaming the refs for it, I guess we'll just have to wait until then for you to understand what I'm saying.


I know what you're saying, I've been through it in High School. We had one game I remeber where we couldn't get a foul to save our lives and it was very frustrating, but we still kept the game close. Sure if we got some calls to go our way we could of won but just the same we could of made a couple more freethrows when we did get a call and we could of won... 

Either way, its all in who you want to place the blame upon. Yourself for missing some freethrows earlier? or the refs for not calling a foul your way late in the game?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

to get back on topic for a sec...

that had to have been the absolute funniest postgame interview i've ever seen in the NBA.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

KoKo,

John the Cool Kid explained it, hopefully you got it. Generalizations about Lakers fans are just stupid. 



> There was plenty of Laker fans trying to rain on other teams parades by hating and whining about the officiating during the Spurs series. I remeber more posts like this than excuses from the Mavs and Kings


I definitely wasn't one of them. The whole argument that "The officiating was biased towards the Spurs that series, look at the FTs" is IMO a statement without any merit. Resident Lakersground.net moron, Laker Lanny, was probably one of the few Lakers fans using that argument to feel better about losing that series. I certainly never saw it during that series.

Though injuries are another story....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea it cost Toronto the game. Maybe if Carter shot better they woulda won.. Go back to your Kings little hangout.. :laugh:


How that hell is this type of response get you a moderatorship here? I was one of the earliest com mod on this site and yes head and shoulder above some of the admins back then. WTF is this type of mod exist here?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Wait a minute-I am confused
> 
> Why is Shaq mad that the refs made the Lakers win?
> ...


I think that his little tirade is more meaningful since they won. It's one thing to complain about the refs after a loss but when you win it means a little more.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*back to the topic...*

*Lakers C O'Neal apologizes for profanity-laced tirade* 

The Link


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

XTRA 690/1150 is reporting that Shaq will be suspended for tonight's game because of yesterday's incident.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> XTRA 690/1150 is reporting that Shaq will be suspended for tonight's game because of yesterday's incident.


Wouldn't be suprised if he is.. gotta link or something?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be suprised if he is.. gotta link or something?


 Suspended?! For some comments?! I have to admit I *would* be surprised if this were true.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

A suspension? That's sounds far fetched. A heavy fine I expect more than anything.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> Suspended?! For some comments?! I have to admit I *would* be surprised if this were true.


I doubt he'll be suspended and I havent saw anything confirming this but you'd be suprised? I mean, it's the NBA and they like to pick on the Lakers.. :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> EHL... Keep degrading me, keep insulting me, because we all know you are better than everyone else. You are. Simple as that. You are my superior, and the Lakers are superior to everyone else in the league. Let's all bow down in your presence.


EHL is the man, how do you want us to react to trolls who only post in the Lakers forum when something bad happens and are simply baiting rather than trying to actually intelligently discuss a topic? I'm with EHL!!!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Largest fan base because they are bandwagoners.
> ...


The only reason why you're posting here as of late is because you're jumping on the "lets kick the Lakers while they are down" bandwagon. If you weren't so blinded by your hate for the purple and gold you'd actually get a clue. The fact is that Shaq had a point, no he shouldn't have sworn on TV but the officiating incomsistancies with Shaq and other bigs in the West and defending quick guards is ridiculous.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, anything negative about the Lakers makes us blinded by hate for the purple and gold :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> The only reason why you're posting here as of late is because you're jumping on the "lets kick the Lakers while they are down" bandwagon. If you weren't so blinded by your hate for the purple and gold you'd actually get a clue. The fact is that Shaq had a point, no he shouldn't have sworn on TV but the officiating incomsistancies with Shaq and other bigs in the West and defending quick guards is ridiculous.


Naw I kick the Lakers when ever I get the chance. The reason I'm posting here is because I ****** felt like it. I don't give a ****.



He had a point, but there are better ways of making it. Now he's having to sit out a game against the East's best team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he got fined 295 g's
:jawdrop:
or maybe not idk, well not playing cost him 295 so he did kind of get fined in a way


> O'Neal will serve the suspension Monday night, sitting out a game against the Eastern Conference-leading Indiana Pacers. It will cost him nearly $295,000.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be suprised if he is.. gotta link or something?


Link


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Won't somebody please think of the children!



lol its ok they'll hear it sooner or later.


----------

